# Aus Farbfoto ein SW-Logo (Stempel)



## kreiter (20. September 2006)

Hallo,
kann man aus einem Farbfoto ein sehr einfaches SW-Bild erstellen, was z.B. so ausschaut wie im Anhang?
Danke Gruß
Andreas


----------



## ikon (20. September 2006)

Hi,

nach benutzen der Forumsuche hättest Du vielleicht den Thread: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/214688-sportler-als-comicfigur.html?highlight=vektorisieren oder http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/129927-che-guevara-effekt.html?highlight=vektorisieren gefunden. Gibte da verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Als kleinen Tipp kann ich Dir noch verraten, daß Du wahrscheinlich für das erstellen eines Stempels das ganze noch als Pfad brauchst. Um das vernünftig zu bewerkstelligen gehst Du einfach mal die Threads durch bis Du in Photoshop eine einfarbige Fläche hast, machst daraus eine Auswahl die dann in ein Pfad konvertiert wird. Dann über "export" als Illustrator Format speichern und in Illustrator, Inkscape oder Freehand reinzeichnen. Anonsten kannst Du auch wie in dem Che Guevara Thread beschrieben die Flächen mit dem Pfadwerkzeug in PS oder einem der genannten Vektorprogramme selbst nachzeichen - ist vielleicht etwas kniffelig und Zeitaufwendig, aber auf jeden Fall bekommst Du dadurch ein saubereres Ergebnis. 

Gruß,
ikon


----------



## holzoepfael (20. September 2006)

Mit Inkscape soll man ganz gute Ergebnisse automatisiert erzielen können. Kann jedoch nciht aus Erfahrung sprechen, da, wenn ich einmal so etwas vorhabe, das genau via Pfadwerkzeug von Hand mache... Sehr zeitaufwändig also... (neu heisst es aufwändig oder ? klingt für mich irgendwie falsch...)


----------



## Alexander Groß (20. September 2006)

Bild
Anpassen

Schwellenwert


Das sollte auf einfachem Weg zum gewünschten Ergebnis führen.

Alex


----------



## chmee (23. September 2006)

Zusatz zu Alexandergross's Thread:
Vor "Schwellenwert" zB mit Tonwertkorrektur [STRG]+L die
Lichter und Schatten justieren.

mfg chmee


----------



## ikon (23. September 2006)

Hi,

probier mal dieses Plugin: http://www.mehdiplugins.com/english/finethreshold.htm

Gruß,
ikon


----------

